# An Iraqi and a lapel pin.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This was sent to me by a friend...I do not know if it is true or not but I like to think so!

"As some of you may know, one of my sons serves in the military. He is
still stateside, here in California. He called me yesterday to let me know
how warm and welcoming people were to him, and his troops,
everywhere he goes, telling me how people shake their hands, and thank
them for being willing to serve, and fight, for not only our own
freedoms but so that others may have them also.

But he also told me about an incident in the grocery store he stopped at
yesterday, on his way home from the base. He said that ahead of several
people in front of him stood a woman dressed in a burkha.

He said when she got to the cashier she loudly remarked about the US flag
lapel pin
the cashier wore on her smock.

The cashier reached up and touched the pin, and said proudly, "yes, I
always wear it and I probably always will."

The woman in the burkha then asked the cashier when she was going to stop
bombing her countrymen, explaining that she was Iraqi.

A gentleman standing behind my son stepped forward, putting his arm around
my son's shoulders, and nodding towards my son, said in a calm and gentle
voice to the Iraqi woman: "Lady, hundreds of thousands of men and women
like this young man have fought and died so that YOU could stand here, in
MY country and accuse a check-out cashier of bombing YOUR countrymen.

It is my belief that had you been this outspoken in YOUR own country, we
wouldn't need to be there today. But, hey, if you have now learned how to
speak out so loudly and clearly, I'll gladly buy you a ticket and pay
your way back to Iraq so you can straighten out the mess in YOUR country
that you are obviously here in MY country to avoid."
Everyone within hearing distance cheered.
Pass it on....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Unfortunately most of these types of stories are wishful thinking. As for this one Iraqis dont normally wear burkhas so it is most likely one of those nice stories that we just hope are true. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Who cares, it gave me goose bumps!!!! :beer:


----------

